# Microsoft offers $44.6 billion for Yahoo



## soumya (Feb 1, 2008)

Microsoft Corp. is offering $44.6 billion in cash and stock for search engine operator Yahoo Inc. in a move to boost its competitive position in the online services market.

The unexpected announcement Friday comes as Microsoft, the world's biggest software company, seeks new ways to compete more effectively against the search and online advertising powerhouse Google Inc.

News source: MSNBC NEWS

*neowin.net/


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 1, 2008)

Huh,,,M$ can do nething..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 1, 2008)

damn yet another microsoft news...
I think yahoo won't give away to microsoft because they(microsoft) have a bad public image these days that may distroy yahoo's reputation. Besides, yahoo is already very successful these days.
And M$ can never beat google.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 1, 2008)

it's just another try by MS.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2008)

Yahoo is surely going to reject this. They are better and M$ is just going to spoil them.


----------



## csczero (Feb 1, 2008)

MS please just stay focused on OS  .... already ruined vista .........


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 1, 2008)

m$ wanna beat google


----------



## iMav (Feb 1, 2008)

interesting development there were speculations of this some time back; yahoo may reject it now but chances are sooner or later tthey might give in most of the time thts what happens when a take over bid is made companies to tend to reject then finally give in


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

when u cant beat them,*buy* them  poor M$!
the age old policy of M$Ft.
M$ failed in one thing!they cant buy Open Source and GNU/Linux. hahaha!


----------



## entrana (Feb 1, 2008)

well look at the bright side. m$ doesnt screw up the companies it buys unlike EA


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> when u cant beat them,*buy* them  poor M$!
> the age old policy of M$Ft.



Well said



praka123 said:


> M$ failed in one thing!they cant buy Open Source and GNU/Linux. hahaha!



Reminds me of SCO Unix case, money muscle all the way. Too bad the courts didn't bite 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Microsoft is like the Matrix*


> The majority of the users Just Don't Know. The reference to the "Matrix" movie is both stunning and crystal clear. Right now, nine years after the first film was produced, I have been enlightened:
> 
> Microsoft is like the Matrix.
> 
> It's all about control and power. The only difference is that Microsoft does not desire electricity, but the money. All it can get. Now read, think and have fun.


^a MUST read!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 1, 2008)

Everyone hates the One on the Top .

That's what i think really is the case , Everyone wants Microsoft to _not_ be on the top .

If it was someone else , then i bet people would've cursed them insted os MS .


----------



## soumya (Feb 1, 2008)

People here are always bashing Microsoft, little do they realise that this offer cannot be made by apple or the open source guys. Simply put, they don't have money to make this kind of deal  Microsoft has sold products and has a overwhelming market share. That proves that people LOVE Microsoft and are spending their money on them. Another milestone for the company called Microsoft and they are numero uno because they strongly believe ''YOUR POTENTIAL. OUR PASSION''


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

pity!u have to grow!go,research more on what M$ is doing?
I urge you to read complete:
*linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=230391&threshold=1&commentsort=0&mode=thread&cid=18696149


> Microsoft has been scanning the horizon to ensure that no one begins to kick at the blocks that prop up their monopoly. They are constantly looking for new ways to create more blocks. Some of these blocks are directx, drm, application/windows APIs, network interoperability (or the lack thereof), WGA/WGN lie, FUD, patents. Writing for OpenGL means you are writing for multiple platforms which gives a greater overall share.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 1, 2008)

its not a good offer....


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 1, 2008)

soumya said:


> People here are always bashing Microsoft, little do they realise that this offer cannot be made by apple or the open source guys. Simply put, they don't have money to make this kind of deal  Microsoft has sold products and has a overwhelming market share. That proves that people LOVE Microsoft and are spending their money on them. Another milestone for the company called Microsoft and they are numero uno because they strongly believe ''YOUR POTENTIAL. OUR PASSION''


this isn't true. FOSS has money; but why would FOSS want to buy M$ ? huh. its silly. FOSS is becoming popular.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 1, 2008)

well in my opinion, yahoo should reject this offer, as there is no need for yahoo to give away, they are pretty sucessfull 

@unknown : are you speaking on facts or is it only air...  , M$ can't be bought by FOSS or anything man .. keep it to facts dude.. present something that supports your claim


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> *Microsoft is like the Matrix*
> 
> ^a MUST read!



Ya, See this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79422

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

^too bad  slow internet!will see asap!


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 1, 2008)

shantanu said:


> well in my opinion, yahoo should reject this offer, as there is no need for yahoo to give away, they are pretty sucessfull
> 
> @unknown : are you speaking on facts or is it only air...  , M$ can't be bought by FOSS or anything man .. keep it to facts dude.. present something that supports your claim


It is true that FOSS can't do that coz M$ won't agree !!! but if M$ does then i think FOSS can. But simply saying FOSS has no necessity to buy M$. FOSS is getting popular in its own way !!


----------



## vaithy (Feb 1, 2008)

In a three way race M$is facing difficulty to win over google.. So the buyout of yahoo will helpit to merge its resources with msn latter bury the Yahoo's skeleton under Redmond's corridor.. msn Vs google final will be thrilling!!watchout folks!!
y
vaithy


----------



## iMav (Feb 2, 2008)

*Microsoft's big Yahoo bid: Wall Street reacts*



			
				Sid Parakh said:
			
		

> We are not very positive on the deal. It's a lot of money. They're eager to grow their business, and this is what is prompting this acquisition. Yahoo in itself is a dying franchise and I don't know if buying Yahoo is going to solve the problem that both of them have, which is more monetization of their traffic vs. wanting more traffic.





			
				JP Morgan analysts said:
			
		

> One of the biggest challenges facing MSN and potentially Yahoo! is the lack of scale in terms of search traffic compared to Google. We believe that a potential combination between the two companies could solve this issue and close the gap with Google from a search inventory and advertiser perspective. On a global basis, MSN/Yahoo! could reach approximately 600M unique users and have approximately 28.3% of all searches. Further, we believe the increased scale of the combined search entity would lead to improved monetization due to a number of advertisers, which positively impact coverage, click-through rates, and pricing.





			
				Marianne Wolk said:
			
		

> Yahoo!'s Board has rejected prior offers, but this time could be different. Yahoo! is in the midst of a major transition as it hustles to create a substantial ad-serving and targeting platform that integrates both search and branded advertising. It faces several headwinds as it pursues this as a standalone company, namely a weakening economy and a CTO shift. At the same time, its window of opportunity has shrunk as Google's pending acquisition of DoubleClick is about to raise the competition for a consolidated brand-search offering. Thus, the imperative has grown and Yahoo!'s Board may be more likely to accept this offer.





			
				Brent Thill said:
			
		

> For Microsoft or any other company seeking to gain scale in Internet advertising, Yahoo! is an obvious strategic choice given its position as one of the top 3 Web properties worldwide. Yahoo!'s increasing challenge over the past few years has been losing market share to Google in search and market share to social networks.


----------



## techtronic (Feb 2, 2008)

For your info Digitians, its not only Microsoft that always cuts and clears its opponents all the way. A classic example for this should be Symantec's acquisition of a company called Binary Research which was the original creator of the GHOST (General Hardware Oriented System Transfer) program since Symantec were unable to create a better product than what BR was doing.


----------



## vaithy (Feb 2, 2008)

Steve Ballmer is a good manipulator when dealing with the rivals.. However he has put his foot in his mouth.. by complaining  google's takeover bid of doubleclick to Europeaon Commission as well as the US justice Department.. Now M$ is facing the same antitrust charge if it go over Yahoo's bid...Now Yahoo is becoming a death Albatross hung on its neck...(I forget the title of the poem that I read in my school days)..

vaithy


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 2, 2008)

I got this info today in Telegraph paper.

I think if *Microsoft buy Yahoo * (Yacrosoft) , then he easily beat *Google*.


----------



## amol48 (Feb 2, 2008)

Yahoo has Straight 8 quarters loss !! They must be really thinking hard on this offer. After this offer, Yahoo share are reportedly rose by about 16% and Microsoft's fell about 1.5%.

*Source:* DNA Newspaper (sorry no link found)


----------



## Indyan (Feb 2, 2008)

If this happens it will be great! Finally google will have a serious challenger in the web arena.
It has been proposed many times and such romours have been doing the rounds for years (latest being bout 8 months back), but this is the first time MS is officially making a move.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

Google still rocks... I dont think anybody can beat it....


----------



## iMav (Feb 2, 2008)

techtronic said:


> For your info Digitians, its not only Microsoft that always cuts and clears its opponents all the way. A classic example for this should be Symantec's acquisition of a company called Binary Research which was the original creator of the GHOST (General Hardware Oriented System Transfer) program since Symantec were unable to create a better product than what BR was doing.


in teh corporate world every1 does it ... acquisitions/consolidations/mergers are a big part of business expantion every1 does it yahoo itself has bought a couple of companies to reach where it is 



vaithy said:


> Steve Ballmer is a good manipulator when dealing with the rivals.. However he has put his foot in his mouth.. by complaining  google's takeover bid of doubleclick to Europeaon Commission as well as the US justice Department.. Now M$ is facing the same antitrust charge if it go over Yahoo's bid...Now Yahoo is becoming a death Albatross hung on its neck...(I forget the title of the poem that I read in my school days)..
> 
> vaithy


the abbot of abebrothok (i dont remember the spellings); the anti-trusts are part and parcel of the game pretty much like acquisitions and filing anti-trusts is very common 



amol48 said:


> Yahoo has Straight 8 quarters loss !! They must be really thinking hard on this offer. After this offer, Yahoo share are reportedly rose by about 16% and Microsoft's fell about 1.5%.
> 
> *Source:* DNA Newspaper (sorry no link found)


contrary to popular belief yahoo is in a complete mess


----------



## amol48 (Feb 2, 2008)

> contrary to popular belief yahoo is in a complete mess


 You are supporting my point or opposing ? coz i too mean the same thing as you told... yahoo is in a mess !!


----------



## vaithy (Feb 2, 2008)

iMav said:


> the abbot of abebrothok (i dont remember the spellings);




well that was in 'The Rime of the Ancient Mariner' by the  Poet Coleridge.. I feel very sorry for the Poor sailor... Now I am feeling same for Ballmer  (M$ investors are already up against this deal)

Source:
*www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=akEr_1W8CZxU&refer=home


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 2, 2008)

who cares....  I know the chairman of yahoo personally.. He said he'll be rejecting the offer and will ask billy whether google can take over MS... He is quoting 33222$ to buy M$...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

ImAClown said:


> who cares....  I know the chairman of yahoo personally.. He said he'll be rejecting the offer and will ask billy whether google can take over MS... He is quoting 33222$ to buy M$...


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## utsav (Feb 2, 2008)

My net became very slow .DAMN! 

 and microsoft is too rich to handle


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 2, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> Google still rocks... I dont think anybody can beat it....



True



			
				vaithy said:
			
		

> Steve Ballmer is a good manipulator when dealing with the rivals.. However he has put his foot in his mouth.. by complaining google's takeover bid of doubleclick to Europeaon Commission as well as the US justice Department.. Now M$ is facing the same antitrust charge if it go over Yahoo's bid...Now Yahoo is becoming a death Albatross hung on its neck...(I forget the title of the poem that I read in my school days)..
> 
> vaithy



Poem Name- Rime of the Ancient Mariner   

We have it now (in 10th).


----------



## amol48 (Feb 2, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif



well i think his Username perfectly matches with his post. "I Am a Clown"


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 2, 2008)

Microsoft makes much more than yahoo and Google combined

*www.techcrunch.com/wp-content/msftyhoo-table.png


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

^^Whats Head Count?
Number of people working?


----------



## vaithy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> True
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I got faster than you   see #32

Vaithy


----------



## Pathik (Feb 2, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> Microsoft makes much more than yahoo and Google combined
> 
> *www.techcrunch.com/wp-content/msftyhoo-table.png


Yup but its percentage profits are less than Google. Google is growing fast.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 2, 2008)

growing, wint M$ growing more and more everyday ?? every company grows. day by day.. 

and i said to @unknown to present the proof that M$ can be bought by FOSS.. is M$ in LOSS or FOSS has more money  lol


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 2, 2008)

Microsoft had it always easy of its business philosophy "_Embrace, Extend and Extinguish_" until now. Not anymore, regardless of Yahoo giving in or not, they just can't beat Google Inc.

I just hope Google doesn't turn out as bad as they are made out to be in the long run and doesn't go the Microsoft way. It is much more respected company and hope it stays like that.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

shantanu said:


> growing, wint M$ growing more and more everyday ?? every company grows. day by day..
> 
> and i said to @unknown to present the proof that M$ can be bought by FOSS.. is M$ in LOSS or FOSS has more money  lol


too much poetry there... didn't get a single point.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 2, 2008)

i meant , i asked ""The unknown"" in my previous post to put up a proof besied his sayign that FOSS can buy Microsoft ???


----------



## cvvikram (Feb 2, 2008)

Just came across this news in CNN Money

*techland.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/02/01/271/

just an interesting read though...


----------



## techtronic (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I certainly feel that it would be not worth an acquisition as Microsoft needs to improve Hotmail and Live Search.
It would be better if Microsoft acquires AMD instead.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 3, 2008)

techtronic said:


> Well I certainly feel that it would be not worth an acquisition as Microsoft needs to improve Hotmail and Live Search.
> It would be better if Microsoft acquires AMD instead.


AMD is a CPU company. What has M$ to do with it ? huh


----------



## vaithy (Feb 3, 2008)

yahoo soft may be in the future tense at present..but it offer  some good opportunities for reducing piracy levels of Windows  to some extent..Just consider the scenario. Some time in the near future you are trying to download a Yahoo application. But every time a window pops up asking you to validate your copy of the Microsoft Windows operating system as genuine. That is because big brother has just acquired Yahoo and everybody knows old habits die hard. 

Consider you open a yahoo mail...after reading the contents of the loved one you are shocked to find the foot note from ,of course,l Mighty steve Ballmer himself pleaded with you, “ Dear customer! can you inform the sender of this e-mail to use only genuine Micro Soft products only.. Because the email is from the Pcrunning on pirated windows software”

On the other hand when you are seriously typing a webmail in yahoo , a message pop-up, Dear customers! it is time to check your OS geniune with Micorosoft web site..
Ofcourse You may be puzzled.. because you are not using Windows of any kind but using the GNU/Linux.. how come..?
Your query may return a sharp rebuke,
You know we have patents on Linux ..

Yahoo -Soft blue print is already hot discussion in many forums.even before Yahoo shareholders inked their approval...
Let us face the double barrell Shot-gun!!

Vaithy


----------



## anandk (Feb 3, 2008)

It was always a matter of time, i guess! both ms and yahoo failed to make a mark in THIS segment, in spite of plenty $$ investments here ! yahoo was recently forced to lay off so many people ! ms is cash rich, and if these two come together, would make a strong No 2 to take on google !


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

God grace!let google continue!we dont want M$haft monopoly with yahoo also  

M$ days are numbered.they did the biggest mistake of vista.now trying to buy yahoo?OHO!our M$ fanboys here used to show me screenshots of that cr#p called live.com(hotmail?) with lot of features which is sh!t for me 

Biggest Lesson:No country will remain ruling others.the mighty hitler's germany came down!similarly the new monopolist and anit-competency expert and a shrewd fcuking business man called Bill gates's M$haft can not be here ruling for another decade.

times will come when his company's FUDing,Software Patents will backfire on M$haft  I am expecting a co-allition of corps like IBM et al along with FOSS killing the biggest evil of 20&21st century called M$haft 

some other companies,may be it is google or who knows will kill the M$haft from its business eternally.this is nature's law.

I'd be the first one to post that news here about M$ liquidation  Happy days with FOSS


----------



## narangz (Feb 3, 2008)

^^Again starting wars? Chill man!


----------



## mavihs (Feb 3, 2008)

hey, don't want MS 2 buy Yahoo!!! Yahoo mail is much better then hotmail. i don't want 2 ruin it.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

mavihs said:


> hey, don't want MS 2 buy Yahoo!!! Yahoo mail is much better then hotmail. i don't want 2 ruin it.


Gmail is much much much better than Yahoo mail!


----------



## mavihs (Feb 3, 2008)

i use gmail 2 but i like yahoo better!!!


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 3, 2008)

Anybody reading praka's posts (in any thread) will think that Microsoft was directly resposnsible for his misfortune/failure. Honestly, how many of you were actually affected by Microsoft's policy or softwares? Tell me.

And this isn't the case with only Microsoft, this monopoly thing. Every big company enjoys monopoly of some sort. Do you know Reliance's Subhiksha stores are killing the small scale businessmen who sells vegetables and other consumer goods? Isn't that evil too? But do you care? No.


----------



## techtronic (Feb 4, 2008)

@blackpearl - Well said

@praka123 - Buddy, first of all every company has its own share of killing its competitors, if you are so straight forward in pointing fingers at Microsoft, then Intel is far worse than Microsoft IMHO.Intel has killed AMD so as to say that the Chip competitor has suffered losses and was rumoured to be bought by several different companies like Samsung, nVIDIA and even Google.And by the way if you are still thinking that only M$ is in the DRM crap, don't forget that even Google is a member of TCPA which in future is planning to bring what is known as TPM or Trusted Platform Module.
Competition should be healthy for the end user to select from a variety of options. In this regard I need to stress that FOSS and Mac OS X have made Microsoft reduce their prices which I still think is costly 
(Windows Vista Ultimate ).
From M$ point of view, it needs to simplify its process of launching its versions of OS (Vista 5 Editions was a total misqueue).
I still feel XP's release was the best (Initially only 2 OS and then when there was a MCE requirement, they released MCE later)


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^u didnt get my point.there are lot of things which as a FOSS supporter I cannot get with M$haft.like the "get the facts" FUD,or sueing Linux via SCO Unix claiming codes or treating the user as slave with inbuilt DRMing of Vista and that goes on..Intel cannot come anyway near M$haft when it comes to trying to destroy Open Source Community and Linux esp via software Patent claims etc.

Even I am against these Hardware corps who are building DRM's inside their every product,be it a processor,hdd or whatever.this sucks!

and RIAAA the main  losers who want to eat user rights!

I think this post will let know what I meant:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79403


> My computer is mine. I didn’t license or borrow it from an OS vendor. I don’t want to ask permission to install or uninstall software on it, including the operating system. If I upgrade or swap out parts, I don’t have to justify it to anyone ( except maybe the Mrs. if it’s a bit pricey ).


^the first point being the most important one.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 4, 2008)

Google Offers to Help Yahoo
Thwart Microsoft Deal
*The Wall Street Journal*


> Google Inc. Chief Executive Eric Schmidt called Yahoo Inc. CEO Jerry Yang to offer his company's help in any effort to thwart Microsoft Corp.'s unsolicited $44.6 billion bid for Yahoo, say people familiar with the matter.
> 
> The approach Friday from Google -- Microsoft's chief rival on the Internet -- came as Yahoo is assessing its options for responding to Microsoft's aggressive "bear hug" bid, which has sent aftershocks through the media and technology industries since its announcement Friday. People familiar with the matter say Yahoo's board of directors, which conferred by telephone Friday, hasn't taken a position so far and no rival bids have emerged yet, though it remains possible some will.
> 
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^well done Google!ya all worth the salt! puke on M$haft! 

Oh God!I dont want to lend my yahoo id to be from M$haft


----------

